# 3 in 1 Sample oil bottle



## Jaco - SA (Oct 9, 2016)

Bottle is only 4.7cm high and has a triangular shape...no idea on excact age or value.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 9, 2016)

I think it's a common Sewing Machine oil bottle. LEON.


----------



## Jaco - SA (Oct 10, 2016)

Could be, has a cork top with no thread, embosing "3 in 1 Sample Oil"


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 10, 2016)

There is a good discussion on these at https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?574430-Rare-3-In-One-Oil-Bottle


----------



## botlguy (Oct 10, 2016)

I notice these quite often when searching for items for my "Trial, Sample, Free" sub-category collection. They appear to be from the 1930 - 40 era and eBay asking prices range from about $10 to $25. I don't know what they actually sell for, I've had my example for many years. If I'm able to acquire others at around $5 I would add them to the group. They would add color to the display.
Jim


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 11, 2016)

They come in clear and green with the clear ones being much harder to find than the green ones.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 11, 2016)

that green bottle & it's shape doesn't look like the 3 in 1 i found. LEON.


----------

